# Ball Pythons > BP Husbandry >  Ball Python keeps opening mouth after eating

## Cragnok

After a long process, i finally got my ball python to eat. I gave her a week in her new environment and today i fed her for the first time. After I fed her it took her a minute to fully eat the mouse(she struck it on the side, so she had to turn it forward). After she got it all down, she kept opening her mouth, I don't think the tail of the mouse was causing trouble but is this a sign it was too big? she's a small snake so I've gave her a pinkie. I've also heard yawning can be common after eating, is that what it is? Thank you.

----------


## BMorrison

Snakes unhinge their jaws when they eat, the "yawn" is snapping them back in. Sometimes it takes a couple tries. Carry on and congrats on the new addition and successful feed!

----------

Cragnok (06-02-2016)

----------


## BMorrison

That's Lillian "yawning" after eating.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Cragnok (06-02-2016)

----------


## Cragnok

Thank you so much, I'm always glad to learn new information. Also, I've heard to check for regurgitation, should I check under her hides or will she do it outside them? Also is she supposed to move to her hot hide? she ate it then moved back into her cool hide, is that normal?

----------


## BMorrison

That's subjective really. Mine usually go right back to warm after a meal and if she's ate and hiding it's best to leave her be for a few days. I feed in separate tubs(not necessary at all and a lot of people don't, I do it for convenience of watching as I feed live and have had to intervene before) I don't ever check for regurge but my system is after the jaw reset I'll let them wander for a good 15-20 minutes until it's far down enough that a regurg would be unlikely and its thankfully never happened. If she ate just fine I'd say just leave her be. Check on her in a couple days 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Cragnok (06-02-2016)

----------


## Slim

> I've gave her a pinkie.


A pinkie mouse is way too small for any ball python.

----------

_BMorrison_ (06-02-2016),Captain23 (06-02-2016),_GoingPostal_ (06-03-2016),PitOnTheProwl (06-03-2016)

----------


## BMorrison

Good catch slim. I skimmed over that part I guess. How big is your BP?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Slim_ (06-02-2016)

----------


## Captain23

As Morrison already stated, they're just adjusting their jaws. As long as the prey item is as big or EVER SO SLIGHTLY bigger than the biggest part of their body, the size is just right. 

And unless you want to feed an entire litter of pinkies off... Lol... They'll be way too small. 

As far as the moving to cold or hot side, that will always depend on the snake and how often you offer food. I find the more often you offer food (say once a week) the more likely they are to head to the hot side to help with digestion. If you offer food once a month (*NOT* suggested), they're more likely to head to the cold side in order to hold on to their food for a longer period of time. That's just my experience though. 

Congrats on the new babe, btw!  :Good Job:

----------


## Cragnok

This is her, when I got her they said that she had been eating pinkies cause she was so tiny, should I feed her more?

----------


## BMorrison

I'd say get her a rat hopper. The prey item as stated should be as wide (I go a little bit wider) than the thickest part of the snakes body. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Captain23 (06-04-2016)

----------


## greco

You don't need to look around inside enclosure to check for a regurge... believe me, you will smell it if it happens. It smells much worse than snake poo, more like rotten meat. That is an odor you'll never forget! 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk

----------

_Slim_ (06-03-2016)

----------


## BMorrison

Here's a good gauge to feeding for a ball based on weight and prey size


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Captain23 (06-04-2016)

----------

